# First cheese smoke w/ pics



## captainjosh (Feb 10, 2018)

I bought about 8 blocks last week to try smoking cheese for the first time.  Smoked for about 3.5 hrs with apple chips and pellets in my MES 30, using my Masterbuilt external smoke generator set-up.  I cycled the heat on every so often and stayed between about 40-60 degrees, ambient temp was 30.  Vacuum sealed everything, I will check on the first piece in about a month.  I did some Cabot Vermont Extra Sharp, Seriously Sharp, Store brands: mild cheddar, sharp cheddar, Monterey Jack, pepper jack, and Gouda.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 10, 2018)

Before pic


----------



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2018)

captain,
Looks great.  Don't be in a hurry to taste it.  Let it mello out.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 10, 2018)

cmayna said:


> captain,
> Looks great.  Don't be in a hurry to taste it.  Let it mello out.


Thanks!  I plan on letting it mellow for a month, from what I read, appreciate your input!  I’ve got some fresh hocks and BBB that will be out of the cure next week, so that’ll keep me occupied.


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 10, 2018)

I just cracked the seal on some Cabot xtra sharp I did a month ago.  3 hours with Apple pellets in the tube.  It was very good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks real good!
Al


----------



## pa42phigh (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice job


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

Cabot cheese is my favorite(although I might be bias). Your's is looking good. 

Chris


----------



## idahopz (Feb 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Cabot cheese is my favorite(although I might be bias).
> Chris



Best cheddar in the world in my humble opinion, but then, I grew up in Vermont. :D


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Best cheddar in the world in my humble opinion, but then, I grew up in Vermont. :D



Where in Vermont? 

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2018)

CJ, Awesome looking cheese,nice color.I too love Cabot cheese as I also grew up in VT.


----------



## idahopz (Feb 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Where in Vermont?
> 
> Chris



South Burlington back in the 60's - good ol' days to me


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Burlington same time period. Things have changed in both cities for the worse in my opinion. 
Captain sorry about the highjack.
Chris.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 13, 2018)

idahopz said:


> South Burlington back in the 60's - good ol' days to me





gmc2003 said:


> Burlington same time period. Things have changed in both cities for the worse in my opinion.
> Captain sorry about the highjack.
> Chris.


Double hijack ,sry CJ !-I grew up in Essex Jct , also back in the 60's .


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Burlington same time period. Things have changed in both cities for the worse in my opinion.
> Captain sorry about the highjack.
> Chris.


No worries... thanks for checking out my post and commenting!


----------



## sauced (Feb 15, 2018)

Great looking cheese!! Hardest part of smoking cheese is the waiting period to eat it!! lol
Also...keep an eye out for horseradish cheddar, when it's smoked it is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

sauced said:


> Great looking cheese!! Hardest part of smoking cheese is the waiting period to eat it!! lol
> Also...keep an eye out for horseradish cheddar, when it's smoked it is absolutely amazing!!!


Thanks sauced!  Horseradish sounds awesome, I might look for some tonight.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

sauced said:


> Great looking cheese!! Hardest part of smoking cheese is the waiting period to eat it!! lol
> Also...keep an eye out for horseradish cheddar, when it's smoked it is absolutely amazing!!!


 I found it after work, one chunk already didn’t make it to the smoker, thanks for the tip sauced!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2018)

If your into pepper Jack, then you should also try their Habanero cheese. I agree the horseradish is fantastic. 

Chris


----------



## sauced (Feb 16, 2018)

LOL!!!


captainjosh said:


> View attachment 353991
> 
> I found it after work, one chunk already didn’t make it to the smoker, thanks for the tip sauced!


----------



## sauced (Feb 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> If your into pepper Jack, then you should also try their Habanero cheese. I agree the horseradish is fantastic.
> 
> Chris


Oh yes.....that habanero is the bomb.....way better than pepper jack, IMO


----------

